# How loud is your blower - Blower Noise ?



## FPX Dude (Dec 20, 2010)

How loud is your blower, if you have one?  If have FPX insert.  

Ok, so how can we make this scientific...well, let's try this, I have an iphone and just download'd the app called "Decibel Ultra" (uh, yes it's free).  Get the room as quiet as you can, I stand about 10ft. in front of my insert and register ~50dB.  

What do you get?


----------



## Renovation (Dec 20, 2010)

FPX Dude said:
			
		

> I have an iPhone  [snip]  What do you get?



A Droid!   :lol: 

I've been researching blower noise, and the impression I get is that most blowers are pretty quiet on low, but loud enough to be intrusive on full blast.

Unfortunately, stove blowers have to be relatively small for packaging reasons.  The smaller the fan, the faster it has to turn and the more noise it has to make to move a given volume of air.  

My stove will within earshot of my home theater, so I'm going with an unjacketed stove and external fans--mainly a ceiling fan.

If you want to quiet your existing blower setup, you could go with a larger remote fan (like a big duct fan) and run ducting from it to the stove, to protect the fan from heat.

HTH, and happy app-ing.


----------



## Dune (Dec 20, 2010)

To check a fan or motor bearing for wear,spin it by hand. A good bearing makes NO noise when spun by hand.


----------



## rwm001 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a Buck 74. The blower is rather loud even on low. It is obtrusive when the TV in on and the volume must be turned up significantly.


----------



## Lanningjw (Dec 20, 2010)

We are always running the fan on the BK insert. On high it is alot louder than on low fan speed. I think it just part of the deal when your burning with a insert. Wood floors dont help any with the fan noice level. 

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td>
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From fire up the bk</td></tr></table>


----------



## RedGuy (Dec 20, 2010)

The fan on my Pleasent Hearth is not objectional at all, granted it's not an insert. The paper work says 50 decibles, I'd say that's probably about right.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 20, 2010)

I grafted a Dayton blower onto this stove many years ago and it was pretty noisy. I found that by reducing the amount of air (I used black 2" gorilla tape to block about 50% of the air intake and it is unnoticible) it takes in it was much quieter which makes sense less air movement = less noise. This also reduces the load on the motor so it should last longer. This blower is totally enclosed so it does not rely on the blower wheel to cool itself.. If I ever replace this blower I will try to find a lower cfm unit which usually means lower rpm.. This blower is ~3000 rpm and a 1550 rpm blower should do the trick.. 

Ray


----------



## stejus (Dec 20, 2010)

Hampton (Regency) blower is super quiet on low, can't hear it with other background noise (i.e. TV or general talk).   On High, noticeable and can be heard over TV and soft conversation.  We don't use HIGH that often so it's not an issue.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine is pretty low up to about 1/2 speed.  Full speed is a bit of noise but liveable as when on full, it is friggin cold out.  I will check my readings when i get home - if i remember.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2010)

I periodically pull the blower on my HI300, oil the bearings, and blow off the vanes really well with compressed air.  I am surprised at the crap that comes out, and at how quiet the blower gets after.


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2010)

The PE fan is quite quiet. I just tested with a digital sound level meter (what, you don't have one?  ). At 18" away from the blower with the meter pointed directly at the motor, I read 50db @ low speed, 53db @ medium and 61db a@ high.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Dec 20, 2010)

Using this app on wife's iPhone.. (I am a "Tundra" kind of guy, but she _loves_ her iPhone.)

ambient room runs about = 35db
fan set where we usually run it = 40db
fan on high = 51db

TV set for news listening right now (FoxNews) about 60db
Home theater.. same room.. set to last nights listening level.. Avatar.. random scene in chapter 20.. peaked at 107db lol.


----------



## realstihl (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine draws filtered air. Two muffin fans w/speed control. The stove sets in an alcove so the noise is kind of amplified somewhat. Muffin fans will make less noise but don't like static pressure. Mine has to be quiet because of home theater setup. Filtered air is a plus.


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2010)

My meter bottoms out at 50db, which is why I read so close to the motor. At 6 ft away it had to be on high to register.

Avatar at 107db, ouch!


----------



## Hanko (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh when she gets too noisy, I tell her to pipe down


----------



## raybonz (Dec 20, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> My meter bottoms out at 50db, which is why I read so close to the motor. At 6 ft away it had to be on high to register.
> 
> Avatar at 107db, ouch!



Dude you need hearing protection! LOL that is very loud.. 

Ray


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Dec 20, 2010)

raybonz said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too late. 20 years on tanks did my hearing in, pretty much. Got all my fingers and toes though, so pretty happy about that. 

BUT that was a peak point during an explosion.. it was averaging down around 80 or so..


----------



## Lanningjw (Dec 20, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> The PE fan is quite quiet. I just tested with a digital sound level meter (what, you don't have one?  ). At 18" away from the blower with the meter pointed directly at the motor, I read 50db @ low speed, 53db @ medium and 61db a@ high.



Honda 2000 generators runs from 49 to 59 DB, about the same as the fan. That seems really loud.....


----------



## buckstove (Dec 20, 2010)

Buckstove 74ZC fan on high is less obtrusive than the gas furnace blower which isn't even in the same room as the tv which my wood stove is.


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2010)

Lanning said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was measured 18" from the motor. Honda measures their level at 9 ft away, 6x the distance. At the same distance, the PE blower doesn't register on my sound meter which stops at 50db. But if I do the math, at medium speed the sound level at 9ft is 38.4 db for the stove fan. At full speed the 9ft reading calculates to be 45.4db.  For reference, 60db is normal conversation volume, 38.4 is below a whisper. In home theater terms, it is about as loud as our projector's quiet fan. But normally we have the fan off and just let the near silent Ecofan do the air mixing. 

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-distance.htm

PS: The Honda is a really quiet generator. I plan on getting one soon to replace our old noisy Coleman.


----------



## FPX Dude (Dec 20, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> The PE fan is quite quiet. I just tested with a digital sound level meter (what, you don't have one?  ). At 18" away from the blower with the meter pointed directly at the motor, I read 50db @ low speed, 53db @ medium and 61db a@ high.



Oh great...now I got "digital sound level meter" envy!    Oh, I should have mentioned that I didn't try any other speeds except high.  I can't even it hear it otherwise, most time I have to walk over and put my hand in front of it to make sure it's on.


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2010)

I got it for setting up the surround sound. Seems like you have one too with the iPhone app. Suffice it to say your stove at non-high speed is whisper quiet.


----------



## par0thead151 (Dec 20, 2010)

i would like a larger blower in my insert.
so i can have it on low when its not too cold out, but crank it up when its really cold out.
obviously only crank the fan when the stove is really cooking.


----------



## SpeakEasy (Dec 21, 2010)

Couldn't get Decibel Ultra because I'm using an older iPhone OS. Got "Sound Level" instead. It's registering in the low 40's right now.

-Speak


----------



## Lanningjw (Dec 21, 2010)

Begreen

I your looking for a nice gen take a look at the Yam 2400, it bigger that the Honda and it not as much money. 

If you have a RV, it will run the A/C. The Honda 2000 will not. 


http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/products/modelhome/475/0/home.aspx


----------



## begreen (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have looked at this puppy very closely. It looks nice, but I am having a hard time going for it, we have no RV. It's bulkier and about 30# heavier and price locally is more expensive than the Honda. Also, we see many more Honda dealers and repair sites than Yamaha which are relatively uncommon out here for some reason. If it used less fuel or was quieter, I might consider it, but that doesn't appear to be the case. But I haven't seen or heard one. Do you have this model? If yes, pm me or I can start a thread in the Gear forum.


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 22, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Lanning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanningjw (Dec 22, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestion. I have looked at this puppy very closely. It looks nice, but I am having a hard time going for it, we have no RV. It's bulkier and about 30# heavier and price locally is more expensive than the Honda. Also, we see many more Honda dealers and repair sites than Yamaha which are relatively uncommon out here for some reason. If it used less fuel or was quieter, I might consider it, but that doesn't appear to be the case. But I haven't seen or heard one. Do you have this model? If yes, pm me or I can start a thread in the Gear forum.



I am looking for a gen for our camper. I like the Yam because it can run the A/C. The Honda 2000 will not. 

We have run the Honda 2000  while camping for days on end. My old renter let us try it, very nice unit, I thought the Yam 2400 was a lot less cost than the Honda 2000? Reviews on the RV forums are very positive for the Yam. If your using for home use, weight and noise are not as big a consideration.

I was not planning on using it at the house, have a bigger generator that I can plug into a reliance transfer switch. 

http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Reliance-Controls-30216A/p1114.html

Works great, runs most of the house except the A/C and electric stove.


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 22, 2010)

The Yamaha EF2000iS a closer match to the Honda EU2000i when comparing output and weight.

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/products/modelhome/626/0/home.aspx

The Yamahas are good generators though.  The EF2400iSHC is about 30lbs more than the 2000 models  of both makes.  I guess from what I have heard on the EU2000i forums is that they can turn over some of the newer A/C units but older ones have too much draw for it as you have encountered.


----------



## burleymike (Dec 22, 2010)

My Osburn 2400 Insert sounds about like a box fan on high.  My old Grizzly insert had a huge squirrel cage that was as loud as a vacuum cleaner.  It was so bad we had to turn the TV up all the way and that sucked if I was trying to sleep as I could hear the show better in the bedroom than my wife in the living room.  With the Osburn I don't even hear the blower on low.


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 23, 2010)

My blower is pretty quiet.  We almost never notice it.  Even on high it's not very loud, but it does a great job of moving the heat around.  That is probably my favorite feature of the stove.  




			
				burleymike said:
			
		

> My Osburn 2400 Insert sounds about like a box fan on high.  My old Grizzly insert had a huge squirrel cage that was as loud as a vacuum cleaner.  It was so bad we had to turn the TV up all the way and that sucked if I was trying to sleep as I could hear the show better in the bedroom than my wife in the living room.  With the Osburn I don't even hear the blower on low.



Hey burleymike,

How do you like the osburn?  I'm seriously considering upgrading.  What kind of burn time are you getting out of that beast?


----------



## burleymike (Dec 23, 2010)

Overall I have been very happy with it, for the price and the size of the firebox I don't think I could have done better.  I get between 8 and 10 hours, in the morning I have a decent bed of coals and 200 degree stove top temps with the blower on nearly 24/7.  I am burning lodgepole and I cut the wood too short for this stove so each log is 4" short.  I had cut this wood for my old stove.  If I had good hard wood that was 21" long I bet I could get a few more hours burn time.  

I have two complaints first is when cleaning the chimney you have to remove the burn tubes, baffle, and the insulation blanket on top of the baffle.  My old cat stove had a bypass damper I could just open and all the creosote would just fall into the stove.  On the bright side I have cleaned the chimney once so far and it was not that bad at all, just some fine coffee ground like stuff.  

Second complaint is the blower would start to vibrate/rattle.  I wedged a washer between the bottom of the stove and the blower housing and that made it good and tight and that solved it.


----------

